# Polished motor home, what a result.



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

As a result of a previous topic on this forum which I cant now find, I ordered some polish to try.
I used Bilt Hamber Auto Balm. Have to say that it gives terrific shiny finish, better than anything I have tried in the past. I was also surpised at how little you should use.
Now the only thing is, how long does it last.
Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

BH is a cross between a wax and a sealer with some cleaning properties, I dont know how it lasts though as I have not used it myself.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Be interstng to see how it lasts. To say I am impressed with the resukts is an understatement. The results are stunning.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Any nice shiny photos then??


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I,ve never worked out how to upload a photo, sorry but somewhere on here is another post which was recent with pics. Thats where I got the info from. I will do a search.
Dave

Done a search and found the other thread but being thick don,t know how to add a link. Anyway I have bumped it now so should be easier to find Title A good finish on my van.


----------

